# Very good forums



## bobkuspe

Hi,

I believe *forum.wordreference.com* it is better example of language forum on the web. I would like as it is possible to create a forum for specific purposes. As create the "moderator role" ? He/she is a paid or unpaid person?

Best regards

Bob


----------



## ewie

Hi Bob ~ Everything you need to know about moderators in the FAQ.

(Não ~ não nos pagam)


----------



## brian

ewie, you don't get a monthly check from Virginia? 

@bob: we try to set a good (and different) example with our rules and academic forum environment, so as to stand out from those other messy forums.


----------



## JamesM

brian8733 said:


> ewie, you don't get a monthly check from Virginia?


 
You _do_ get a monthly check from Virginia?   Who's Virginia?  



			
				@bob said:
			
		

> I believe *forum.wordreference.com* it is better example of language forum on the web. I would like as it is possible to create a forum for specific purposes. As create the "moderator role" ? He/she is a paid or unpaid person?


 
WRF has dozens of _volunteer_ moderators (aside from Brian, apparently  )from around the world.  Sometimes I think it would be interesting to hear how Mike Kellogg (the board's owner) managed to nurture this place into what it is today.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks!  I think Brian said it well.  Our emphasis on an academic environment (and less chat) is what makes it work so well.

James, you will have to let me know better what you want to know! 

Mike


----------



## bobkuspe

Dear guys,

I am surprised that the Moderators are volunteers. I think this forum it is a right way to have contact with other languages and people day-by-day. If the English language was my mother tongue *I should be a King!*

I am user not only of this forum, but in another forums: javascript, css/html, php and other programming languages. 

And twice per week I don´t sleep - I stay CONNECTED TO THE WEB 36 hours or more.

Best regards

Bob


----------



## fsabroso

bobkuspe said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> I am surprised that the Moderators are volunteers. I think this forum it is a right way to have contact with other languages and people day-by-day. If the English language was my mother tongue *I should be a King!*
> 
> I am user not only of this forum, but in another forums: javascript, css/html, php and other programming languages.
> 
> And twice per week I don´t sleep - I stay CONNECTED TO THE WEB 36 hours or more.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Bob


If you read Spanish, you'll see you are not alone 

Decálogo del forero responsable (the dos and don'ts of responsible forero)

Regards.


----------



## Loob

It was a great thread...


----------



## bobkuspe

¡Seguro que sí! Sure!

Bob


----------

